# NBA Free Agency



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I figured since players can sign at midnight why not start talking about some of the signings that we know about. What do you guys think about Baron Davis going to the Clippers because Elton Brand opted out to make room for him and then Brand chooses to go to the Philadelphia 76ers!!!!! It also looks like Corey Maggette is going to the Warriors .


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Unless the Rockets go after another point guard or another big time scorer, the free agency=yawn,


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Unless the Rockets go after another point guard or another big time scorer, the free agency=yawn,


Isn't Aaron Brooks going to be taking over pretty soon?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

You know i really like that guy. He has the ability to shoot and cut to the basket(which would take a BIG load off T-Mac) but until he is "the" starter i really dont know how well he can run the offence. His small size worrys me though. We are full of smaller players for there positions and we just added 2 more into the mix with the draft. We wont be able to hang with the big boys.

You answer your question. I havent heard anything about it in the news from the sports writers over here. Though i would give the man a chance. The thought of Stevey, and Rafer running the offence again is sickening.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Ronny Turiaf signs a 4 year offer sheet with the Warriors

James Jones signs 5 year deal with the Heat(dang I wanted that guy) 

Mickael Pietrus signs with Orlando to multi-year do(Another guy I wanteD)


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What the hell is going on with Baron Davis, apparently he's pissed Maggette and Brand jumped ship. My overall basketball knowledge is limited compared to other sports (baseball, hockey, fighting)


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> What the hell is going on with Baron Davis, apparently he's pissed Maggette and Brand jumped ship. My overall basketball knowledge is limited compared to other sports (baseball, hockey, fighting)


I didn't hear he was pissed (but I would be if I thought I was going to play with Elton Brand only for him to go to another town) maybe he is but I heard he was still signing with the Clippers.


----------

